# Samba tweaking question



## dgnr8 (Jan 13, 2009)

We have been using Samba for a while now and we have it replication to 4 total servers.

Everything is running perfectly and have no complaints.

But VP of Accounting came in and asked if we could lock down one folder on the Finance Directory.

We already have valid users on the Finance Share.

Now here is what I have tried to do just to see if I could hide the contents of the directory:

[Finance]
        path =/path to/finance
        writeable = yes
        valid users = alotofusers
        dont descend = 'Accounting and Reporting'/Payroll

That does not work.

But I am not entirely this is the path I should be going with 'dont descend'

I need just 2 users accessing this particular directory in the finance share i.e. HR and VP Accounting.


----------



## lbl (Jan 15, 2009)

Im not 100% shure, but...

You can change the permissions on the dir they wanna lock down so that only the users who should have access to it can.

Put all the users who needs access to it in a new group and chown the dir with that group.

Then remove the x from everyone else.

Maybe you can even use setfacl to resolve this ... might be easier if you havent allready a complex group system for your users.

You are welcome to report back if it worked ...

/lbl


----------

